# S & W 638 Bodyguard



## tradrick (Nov 15, 2008)

I found one at my local dealer.It is a prelock model.It seems to be tight and in good condition.But the frame just above the grip finish is worn and has a speckled look.I'm assuming holster wear or sweat from someones hand.Not sure,other than that it seems to be a very solid pistol.Dealer says 340.00 OTD.Oh and the finish is either stainless or satin type finish.Do you think this is a good buy for a CCW.I have a 686-3 and wanted a concealed carry companion that can shoot the same ammo.Thanks tradrick


----------



## holysmoke (Jan 24, 2010)

*Bodyguard*

I recently purchased a used one for $360.00 and it appeared to be a reasonable price. Bud's Gun Shop has them new for $446.00--if I remember correctly. Oh and by the way, you may want to look at the latest version of the Bodyguard to hit the market. It is available in my area for around $450.00.

That said, the $340.00 doesn't sound bad for a good tight 638.


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

tradrick said:


> and the finish is either stainless or satin type finish.


Aluminum frame with stainless cylinder


----------

